# Polaris Maintenance in Houston



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

Does anyone know where I could take my Polaris Ranger for some maintenance in the Houston area?? More specifically west Houston near I-10 and Beltway. I don't want to go to Baytown or El Campo if I don't have to and I noticed that Stubbs either closed or moved.

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My buddy Jordan has a shop in El Campo that can do that. He also does custom stereo system builds, accessories, LED lighting, lifts, snorkels, etc. Good kid. Tell him Joey referred you. Ive also used Andrew at Cycle City in Katy. 281.398.3030

Jordan Dettling 979.541.7228


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

All of mine is done on my ranger at Mancuso in La Marque. They have done me right for the last two years.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Absolutely don't go to the one west of Baytown. Crooks to say the least. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

There are Polaris dealers all over Houston and independents that can do maint for you. Changing oil, air filter and diff/tranny fluid change is very easy and pretty sure I can walk you thru it and saves hundreds $$!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

mshtrout said:


> Does anyone know where I could take my Polaris Ranger for some maintenance in the Houston area?? More specifically west Houston near I-10 and Beltway. I don't want to go to Baytown or El Campo if I don't have to and I noticed that Stubbs either closed or moved.
> 
> Any info would be appreciated.


Steve's ATV in Katy. Great guy and comes recommended by other 2Cooler's

http://www.stevesatv.net/

I practically drive right by my Polaris dealer to get to Steve's


----------

